# No calls or text, data works



## unFolDedWeEWie (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't make or recieve phone calls, send or recieve texts. Data works fine. This has been a seemingly gradual process, my wife has been having trouble getting through to me lately. As of today, nothing. no calls or texts. did not flash anything new this morning, recieved last text this morning. last flash was yesterday. Odined back to stock an hour ago and it didnt help. Any suggestions?

Vzw SIII
VRLBK3 - stock - current
CM 10.1 most recent

Just checked in "about phone"
imei is there
imeisv = 00
mobile network = disconnected


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1) Odin flash VRALF2, VRALG1, or Root66 (ICS) image[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2) *DO NOT OTA*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3) Reprovision sim[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The other option if/when you have CM10.1 installed is to do the following:[/background]

http://forum.xda-dev...769&postcount=2[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------

